# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Productores de papa

## Gio

Buenos días. Estoy buscando productores de papa para venta en emmsa. Contactarse por esta viaTemas similares: Artículo: Productores de papa: "Si el Estado va a pagar, hay que sembrar papa" Artículo: Ceviche de papa y papa sour para celebrar Mes de la Papa Artículo: El 2014 fue un año positivo para productores de papa Artículo: Productores de papa en Venezuela se declaran en emergencia Busco productores/exportadores de papa

----------


## cultivandoperu

Buenos días que tipo de papa estas buscando 
que cantidad solicitas ?
Nos puedes escribir al whatsapp 999046712

----------


## JM PROYECTOS Y LOGISTICA EIRL

JM PROYECTOS Y LOGISTICA EIRL 
CORREO: jmartinez@jmproyectosylogistica.com 
Numero 946122862
GERENTE COMERCIAL: JERSON MARTINEZ SILVA

----------

